# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SSRS 2008 Architect Question

## mitkush

We are setting up a new enterprise-reporting infrastructure (2008). I have two licenses for 2008 SQL servers. I will go with simple topology (1 reporting server and 1 Report catalog db). 

My questions:

1.	We have SQL server 2005 servers (as data sources) so is it performance will affect when all reports?
2.	We would like to Use TFS (Team foundation Server) to develop report and Report Model. TFS server will help us from Development to Staging Server but we are looking for an answer how to transfer reports from Staging to Production? People, do you have any suggestions?
3.	We are also going to integrate with Share Point 2007(MOSS) Server. So any tips OR great advice on this?

If you have any suggestion, regarding to SSRS Architect please let me know

Thanks & Regards,
Mike

----------


## rmiao

RS2k8 can use sql2k5 data source without problem.

----------


## Island1

I am surrently doing this in development scenarios for several clients - also accessing Analysis Services 2k5 data sources, as well as some 2k data sources ...

Good Luck.

Bill

----------


## mitkush

thanks Bill. I read your articles and you always provided quality solutions.

----------

